# An automatic movie organizer?



## Phileon (Nov 24, 2010)

I've got hundreds of movies that I'm sick of searching through. My friend introduced me to movie organizers and I've since downloaded about 10 of them. With all of them I have to enter each movie name in manually, which could take years! Is there something I can download (like itunes)where I can just drag my movies folder into and it'll recognize the movies I've got and search for info on them?


----------

